# Festplatte umziehen



## simicoder (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich möchte eine Größere Festplatte in meinem PC. wie kann ich den kompletten inhalt meiner alten Festplatte (inclusive Windows Vista) auf die Größere Festplatte Verschieben.
Wie kann ich die daten so verschieben das ich das OS dann von der neuen Festplatte benutzen kann?
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------

